# Koi-Schwimmteich?



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

hab mal wieder Lust auf ein bisschen Grundsatzdiskussion...
Wer von Euch dreht hin und wieder mit seinen Lieblingen im Wasser ein paar Runden? Ist das für Euch ein "big no-no" oder durchaus im Bereich des Vorstellbaren? 

Bei 32 Grad im Schatten und kristallklarem Wasser im Teich werde ich des öfteren gefragt warum ich mir das antue und die Fische nur aus der Ferne betrachte. Jedoch will ich sie, jetzt wo sie handzahm sind, nicht mehr schrecken, ausserdem bin ich persönlich nicht die Wasserratte in Person...

aber wie seht Ihr das?
lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doogie,
deine Fragestellung ist ja fast zu werten wie ´ne Friedenspfeife zwischen den Koi- und Badefans.
Nimm´das bitte nicht so ganz ernst !!!!
Die Schwimmteichfetischisten ( ich gehöre zu denen ) verabscheuen Fische im Teich , weil durch überschüssiges Futter und besonders durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische das Wasser erheblich belastet wird. Auf diese Weise gelangt nämlich  Organik in´s Wasser, welches als Kohlenstoff und Stickstoff nicht nur, aber vorwiegend das Algenwachstum begünstigt. Auch nehmen die Ablagerungen zu, die dann entweder über einen Bodenabzug oder per Schlammsauger zu entfernen sind.

Andererseits habe ich auch schon einen Teich gesehen, der als Schwimmteich konzipiert und genutzt wurde, aber auch einige wunderschöne Kois  beherbergte. 
Die Besitzerin dieses Teiches hat eine sehr interessante Internetseite, die ich euch sehr empfehlen kann.
www.gabriele-friedrichs.de

Ob ich auch irgendwann noch mal einige Kois bekomme?????

Herzliche Grüße von dem Schwimmteichfan, der heute schon zig-mal das erfrischende Bad genossen hat !!
Gerd


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2005)

Hi Doogie, Ich schwimm mit meinen sieben Kois und es macht unheimlich Spass. Unser Schwimmteich wurde von Anfang an auch für Fischen geplant das heist die Pflanzenbereiche wurden entsprechend größer ausgelegt. Bisher gab es da auch nie Probleme auch nicht was die Wasserqualiität angeht. Während man schwimmt halten die Fische respektablen Abstand nur wenn du stehen bleibst kommen sie angeschwommen und umkreisen dich und warten bis sie persönlich gefüttert werden. Nur so am Rande bemeckt auf der Homepage von Gabi findest du auch mein Teich. 
Gruß Günter


----------

